# Weiterleitung funktioniert nicht richtig



## Guest (15. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir gedacht, ich mach mir ein Java Scipt vor meine Seite welches die Bildschirmauflösung erkennt und automatisch die richtige Seite auswählt.

Nun ist es so, daß eine weiterleitung kommt, aber egal wie die Auflösung ist.

Der Browser soll bei 1280*1024 und höher zur datei 1280index.html weiterleiten.

Bei einer Auflösung darunter zur der datei gaestebuch.html (nur testweise)

nun wird bei egal welcher Aulösung die Datei gaestebuch.html geöffnet.

Hier mein Script:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
> 
> 
> <html>
> ...


----------



## tini (15. Feb 2006)

kenn mich zwar nicht so gut mit JavaScript aus, denn JAVA != JavaScript  :wink: 

aber wie wärs, wenn du eine if-else-Anweisung machst, denn wenn der Bildschirm >1280 pixel ist, dann ist er IMMER AUCH >800 pixel. Deswegen nimmt er immer die zweite Anweisung. Also:

```
if (r_1280) 
{ 
// Auflösung größer als 1280x1024 
  document.location.href="1280index.html"; 
} else {
  if (r_800) 
  { 
    // Auflösung größer als 800x600 
    document.location.href="gaestebuch.html"; 
  }
}
```

oder die beiden Anweisungen vertauschen


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2006)

Stimmt allerdings.... Habs geändert... Funktioniert...

Vielen Dank *freu*


----------



## tini (15. Feb 2006)

Keine Ursache!
War ja nicht so schwer!


----------



## bummerland (15. Feb 2006)

*moved to Javascript*


----------

